# Cube Fast = Stack Fast? What Is The Speedcubing Catchphrase/Slogan?



## dChan (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been thinking about how sport/speed-stackers get their own little catchphrase/slogan. While the prase isn't super cool, at least they have something. "Stack fast!" may be a little cheesy but maybe we speedcubers should have our own slogan/phrase. Within a few minutes I cam up with: "Cube fast"; "Cube quick"; "Just cubing" or "Just cubin' "; etc. There are a few more, but then I got to thinking about how anyone can do a cycle stack and be pretty good at doing it within a day or so of practice. Anyone can do sport stacking blindfolded with minimal training. Anyone can stack a 3-3-3 fast. But you really cannot say the same for the 3x3x3 a.k.a. the Rubik's cube. Unless you are dedicated you will never break 5 minutes, 2 minutes, 1 minute, etc. or 20 seconds. So I thought of our own "catchphrase" - our own "slogan." I bid all of you speedcubers out there to unite and whenever you here someone speedstacker yell, "Stack fast!" don't become speechless. You too now have your own slogan/catchphrase. You know what it is? It is worldless but not without sound. It is mind-boggling to the public but easy to you. It is... simply solving your Rubik's Cube! That is your catchphrase my minions, so go out and spread the word. The speedcubers are coming and we shall conquer the world of SPEED! Muahahahahahaha.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 3, 2008)

"Keep twisting!"

I also bid cubers frewell with "May the algs be with you."


----------



## LarsN (Apr 3, 2008)

D'youCube?
ICube!

Hey, that should be on a T-shirt. It's got a certain ring to it.


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2008)

OOh, I like this. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jai (Apr 4, 2008)

"Keep on going!" <- You can say that to pretty much anyone, except for a person who just finished solving


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2008)

Eh, but that slogan works for a lot of other things as well. What about something more cube related. Sport stacking has "Stack fast" so if we have a speedcubing phrase it should have something that has to do with the puzzle. 

So far I like Garron's. It is simple and is in line with stuff like "Stack fast." I think that could be a real phrase for speedcubers.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 6, 2009)

"Done"

xD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes!!!!
Wooooooooooohoooooooo!!!!

(Czech Open 2008 for people who didn't understand)

I also like this one:

"Come on, come on, turn a little faster" (The counting crows - Accidntally in love)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> "Done"
> 
> xD



Haha! I second that!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 6, 2009)

seconded turn a little faster


----------



## blade740 (Jul 6, 2009)

"Did it." BALLS.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2009)

Another famous one is:

"BAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAM!!!!"


----------



## Berry (Jul 6, 2009)

Cube on (to short)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 6, 2009)

"May the cube be with you."


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2009)

"Keep on cubing!"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 6, 2009)

"Shabammo Wammo"


----------



## qqwref (Jul 7, 2009)

"Yatta!" message too short...


----------



## happa95 (Jul 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> "Yatta!" message too short...



japanese!


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 7, 2009)

+1 votes for "Done"


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 7, 2009)

"ROF2L!"
"I just use the sexy moves"
"Speed^3ing"
"Just solve it."
"Ernő Rubik may have invented the Rubik's cube, but Frank Morris invented Ernő Rubik."
"Cube4Yu!"
"Not solved? You are just a DNF."
"im on the roids thats why" (Blade740, what was the original context anyway?) It could be a nice answer to "How can you solve that?" or "How can you turn so fast?"


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 7, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> "Speed^3ing"


I lol'd. Very clever


----------



## Bryan (Jul 7, 2009)

dChan said:


> I bid all of you speedcubers out there to unite and whenever you here someone speedstacker yell, "Stack fast!" don't become speechless. You too now have your own slogan/catchphrase.



Good, this will help out a lot around here. The Stackers have been monopolizing the timers, and us cubers want some time on them daddy-o. Now we can walk around each other a la "West Side Story" and snap our fingers and have something to say back to them stackers. Till one day, a man by the name Chris Hardwick comes by, and the stackers and cubers fight over which group he's in. Will he be the one who can settle the feud? Stay tuned next week, same cube time, same cube channel.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> "Speed^3ing"



That's my new favorite.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry for dumb question but how do you pronounce ^ ?? speed^3ing like WUT??


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 7, 2009)

Novriil said:


> sorry for dumb question but how do you pronounce ^ ?? speed^3ing like WUT??



It's a "C" on its side.


----------



## Kian (Jul 7, 2009)

Bryan said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > I bid all of you speedcubers out there to unite and whenever you here someone speedstacker yell, "Stack fast!" don't become speechless. You too now have your own slogan/catchphrase.
> ...



Once you're a jet you're a jet all the way, from your first breath to your last dying day!


----------



## Novriil (Jul 7, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for dumb question but how do you pronounce ^ ?? speed^3ing like WUT??
> ...



so you pronounce it as speedCTHREEing??
WTF


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 7, 2009)

Kian said:


> Once you're a jet you're a jet all the way, from your first breath to your last dying day!




Kian, stop buying your DVDs from Walmart. They censor everything. The line is "From your first cigarette. To your last dyin' day".


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > "Speed^3ing"
> ...


but wouldn't that be speed-cubed-ing?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 7, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for dumb question but how do you pronounce ^ ?? speed^3ing like WUT??
> ...



hold on... no it's not... after some thought, I just realized that's it's not a sideways "c," but a "cubed" from ^3...


----------



## Kian (Jul 7, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Once you're a jet you're a jet all the way, from your first breath to your last dying day!
> ...



Haha! That sounds more familiar. That's the best I could do off the top of my head.


----------



## Musje (Jul 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


well, ding is dutch for thing...

speed cube thing! xD


----------

